# Ideas for breeches and a show shirt??



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are the breeches i am trying to get they look good! 
On Course Cotton Naturals™ Low Rise Knee Patch - Knee Patch Breeches from SmartPak Equine

Then I have a show shirt that is close to this one
ELT Alexa Show Blouse - Show Shirts from SmartPak Equine
There are also alot of other cheaper shirts and breeches on smartpackequine.com

Good luck finding some!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Devon-Aires are great breeches for the money. I've found that their waffle-weave breeches are often really baggy (for me, at least), but the regular ones are form-fitting and many come in low-rise styles. I would go down to Big Dee's (Streetsboro) and try some different styles on.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Liv2Ride I LOVE that show shirt!!! But one of my friends who's been a Hunter for a long time said she has always been told not to show Hunters in a white shirt, but rather to do a lt. pastel color like lt. blue...and that shirt only comes in white :-( Anyone else ever been told that? She was told that by multiple trainers, she didn't just make it up herself.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Devon-Aires are great breeches for the money. I've found that their waffle-weave breeches are often really baggy (for me, at least), but the regular ones are form-fitting and many come in low-rise styles. I would go down to Big Dee's (Streetsboro) and try some different styles on.


I am addicted to that store :wink: But it's a 40 min drive for me, and with a giant gas guzzling truck, I try to just order online anymore, esp when I can get free shipping from places like SmartPak or Dover!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Liv2Ride I LOVE that show shirt!!! But one of my friends who's been a Hunter for a long time said she has always been told not to show Hunters in a white shirt, but rather to do a lt. pastel color like lt. blue...and that shirt only comes in white :-( Anyone else ever been told that? She was told that by multiple trainers, she didn't just make it up herself.


No, I have to admire I have never heard that  I just googled it lol. I came up with this guide thing from doversaddlery
http://www.doversaddlery.com/images/art/Equine Library 35 Hunt Ring Attire.pdf

I have always worn white in the hunter ring and don't seem to be marked down by it lol. But I like the colored shirts too they add more color lol!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I like low rise breeches, but not for shows. With the cut of todays shorter hunt coats, the front buttons seem to allow the coat to open just below the waist many times. There is nothing less attractive, to me, than seeing the top of the low rise breeches showing. It makes for a sloppy look, IMO. Mid rise or regular breeches will show a cleaner line.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

see if any other hunter are selling any thing that you may fit in


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks live!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> I like low rise breeches, but not for shows. With the cut of todays shorter hunt coats, the front buttons seem to allow the coat to open just below the waist many times. There is nothing less attractive, to me, than seeing the top of the low rise breeches showing. It makes for a sloppy look, IMO. Mid rise or regular breeches will show a cleaner line.


My idea of "low rise" are not the "hipster" breeches, they're more like the mid range (on me anyway LOL I have a short torso!), that come right across your belly button, or just under it. So if I didn't have a shirt tucked in and bent over, you wouldn't see my undies :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Live2Ride15 said:


> No, I have to admire I have never heard that  I just googled it lol. I came up with this guide thing from doversaddlery
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/images/art/Equine Library 35 Hunt Ring Attire.pdf
> 
> I have always worn white in the hunter ring and don't seem to be marked down by it lol. But I like the colored shirts too they add more color lol!!


Question -- in that link, it says that the rules do not specify color of jacket, but that the most common trends right now are dark blue or black...I thought black was a strictly dressage thing? I have a black coat that I use for my low level dressage showing, could I just use that then? It always looks so nice paired with my buckskin ;-)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

subbing


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

A navy coat and white shirt are standard for the hunter ring. I don't see why anyone would think a white shirt would stick out? And I would stay away from short sleeve shirts. You want to have a tiny bit of your cuff showing under the sleeve of your coat. Even if it is hot out show shirts are usually so thin it does't matter. HorseLoverZ Horse Supplies & Saddles always has great prices on decent quality clothes. My show breeches are Ariats, they have a bunch on sale.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

countercanter said:


> A navy coat and white shirt are standard for the hunter ring. I don't see why anyone would think a white shirt would stick out? And I would stay away from short sleeve shirts. You want to have a tiny bit of your cuff showing under the sleeve of your coat. Even if it is hot out show shirts are usually so thin it does't matter. HorseLoverZ Horse Supplies & Saddles always has great prices on decent quality clothes. My show breeches are Ariats, they have a bunch on sale.


Exactly, and in the event that the coat requirement is waved due to extreme high temperatures, you'll either be marked down or given the gate for a short sleeved shirt (depending on your association rules).


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

You can never go wrong with a Navy hunt coat, white shirt, and tan breeches. That look will never go out of style. I see black coats more in the jumper and Eq, ring over the hunter ring but there are a few. But almost any conservative colored coat will do for the hunter ring. I have a navy one and a charcoal one. I wear white with my navy coat and pale blue with my charcoal one.


----------

